# Brand new Swarovski EL 10x42 Binos



## Fronthunter (May 19, 2015)

Got these for Christmas and unfortunately had an emergency come up and need the cash so I'm willing to let him go for 300 less than retail so 2300 and they're yours 8017427421


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum.


----------

